# Brewista Electric Kettle 20% Off



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

See CoffeeHit special offer. 

Runs to 9 November.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

500w more powerful than the Bonavita.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

less than 70 quid makes this interesting

having the hario kettle delivered today so will see how i get on with that first


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm 100% buying one of these when I get home. Has all the features I want and the discount makes it very reasonable indeed. I love the fact it has a timer so water can be at your required temperature when you go downstairs in the morning to make your first coffee


----------



## Wobbit (Aug 16, 2015)

Oh go on then! No more struggling with a standard kettle


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

You know you've got it bad when you start pre-ordering kettles.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

What do people reckon will be the minimum water level for use? Don't want to have to waste excessive amounts of bottled water! Had a few doubts but I'm (probably) going to pull the trigger tonight.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> What do people reckon will be the minimum water level for use? Don't want to have to waste excessive amounts of bottled water! Had a few doubts but I'm (probably) going to pull the trigger tonight.


Water level was only ever an issue when kettles had exposed elements, so as long as there is one cup in there you should be good.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

If it's anything like the Bonavita you will be able to put in just what you need with an extra thimble full for luck.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

If I can get a group buy of 4, I can do these for £65 each - if I could get 20 of you to buy one, it would be £55 but that's a little optimistic!! Andy


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd be in for a group buy. When would delivery date be?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Launch date is 9th November so would be asap after that!


----------



## kostona (Aug 15, 2014)

I would be interested as well, would it be possible to create a group buy post? I think it will get better exposure this way!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

@coffeebean - what would be the postage on top of the group rate of £65.00 for min four forum members?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

OK couple of members have expressed a provisional interest.

Here's a list - add your name if you are definitely prepared to buy at Coffeebean's offer price of £65.00

@fatboyslim @kostona - have added your names to the list below as provisional. If you are definitely up for it can you remove the 'provisional'.

1. kostona - provisional

2. fatboyslim - provisional


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Free postage


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm in if we can get to the 20 takers. Dont really need one but at that price .... why not !


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

OK couple of members have expressed a provisional interest.

Here's a list - add your name if you are definitely prepared to buy at Coffeebean's offer price of £65.00 @fatboyslim @kostona - have added your names to the list below as provisional. If you are definitely up for it can you remove the 'provisional'.

1. kostona - provisional

2. fatboyslim - provisional

3. Systemic Kid


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> OK couple of members have expressed a provisional interest.
> 
> Here's a list - add your name if you are definitely prepared to buy at Coffeebean's offer price of £65.00 @fatboyslim @kostona - have added your names to the list below as provisional. If you are definitely up for it can you remove the 'provisional'.
> 
> ...


I would like to do the same as working dog, I'm in if we get 20 people. Otherwise take me off. Bad month for buying coffee toys atm.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

OK couple of members have expressed a provisional interest.

Here's a list - add your name if you are definitely prepared to buy at Coffeebean's offer price of £65.00 @fatboyslim @kostona - have added your names to the list below as provisional. If you are definitely up for it can you remove the 'provisional'.

1. kostona - provisional

2. Systemic Kid


----------



## kostona (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, I will be interested if we can get 20 people. @coffeebean could you set up a group buy topic, so more people can see the offer?


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

I know I'm a bit late, is this still happening? I could join if it gets to 20







spent a fair bit on equipment in the last couple of weeks, can't really justify spending much more!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't look likely but here's a link  to a 20% discount promotion being run by CoffeeHit until the 9th November.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Looks like this is still running according to Coffee Hit's Twitter account.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Still on but doesn't look like there is the interest.......


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

If there's 20 I'm in


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Got one of these on Friday and very pleased with it so far. Particularly like being woken to the sound of the kettle being boiled!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Coffee Hit have dropped the price of these so now the same price as it would have been with the 20% off voucher.

The good news is that you can now use the £5 off £50 spend voucher on the purchase so final price now £63 delivered.


----------

